# Best EST bindings for the Custom



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't buy a burton board. Only the very expensive burton board are built in the US. The rest, china made. I demoed a burton Jeremy Jones with est cartels. I wasn't very impressed. 

Burton makes good bindings for sure, however most of them are fairly stiff. I'm riding burton p1's. I'd get a softer binding if you're riding park. I hear unions are legit.
But I would stay away from their boards unless your planing to spend 500+ on your first board.

This is also just my opinion. I do not mean to offend anyone with my comment above however i've been riding long enough to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

i have a custom and also a custom X. bought em both season end super cheap, both made in USA boards OTC. ANyway, my first binders were burton triad est. Soft= comfy but at the expense of being fast response. I also got some used Co2 est. Stiff= responsive. better buckeles (i think). Comfy enuff.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

The Custom is a good overall board, I've had one for a couple years now, although it has been demoted to low coverage and rock duty for next season. Don't listen to all the Burton haters that will tell you everything they make is crap. To each his own though.

The bindings all depend on what type of riding you do. I've owned Customs, Missions, Cartels, and Co2s. I loved the feel of the Cartels, they were responsive, yet playful. Not the highest quality though, I broke two ratchets last season. I've only ridden my Co2s a handful of times (on my pow board). Super stiff, responsive, and comfy.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

WestCoast_102 said:


> Don't buy a burton board. Only the very expensive burton board are built in the US. The rest, china made. I demoed a burton Jeremy Jones with est cartels. I wasn't very impressed.
> 
> Burton makes good bindings for sure, however most of them are fairly stiff. I'm riding burton p1's. I'd get a softer binding if you're riding park. I hear unions are legit.
> But I would stay away from their boards unless your planing to spend 500+ on your first board.
> ...


Then you've been riding long enough to know that everyone's opinion is different from each other. You shouldn't outright tell someone to avoid an entire brand of boards based on your opinion.

Also, resorting to the "made in China" argument is sooooo cliche. What isn't made there? iPhones are made there and I guarantee many of you here have iPhones.

Burton makes great products and Burton makes crappy products. Just like any other brand. You didn't like the Jeremy Jones, but tons of people do.

Besides, the OP already stated that he has a Custom. 

OP: If you are getting 2011 bindings, Cobra Sharks or Malavitas are comfy! Infidels from previous years are similar.


----------



## Jeff325 (Sep 17, 2009)

Only the entry level boards are made in China ! 
The mid and hi end boards are either made in thier Austria or Canadian factory .
Perhaps the Jeremy wasn't to your liking ,but burton has other boards in thier arsinal for park such as the Love boards
as an example.
I started riding waaay back in the early 80's when Burton were complete sh** !
Ever since Jake started pumping the money back into his company ,progression took over !
They have come a long way since,and they pretty much have figured out what makes for a good board.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

This isn't a thread for debating what board to buy, the OP asked what are good EST's for the Custom. I've been riding long enough to know a solid product under my feet too and the X8 has given me 2 years with NO issues whatsoever.

I've ridden both the Cartels and the Triads EST's and if you can find a new set of Triads (they were discontinued), jump on them. Nothing against the Cartels, just the triads are a tad bit softer.


----------

